# Das Lied von der Erde



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

Please join me in congratulating tenor John Elwes, the Smithsonian Chamber Players and Sante Fe Pro Musica on their nomination for a GRAMMY AWARD for their performance of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde! (Song of the Earth). They are nominated for Best Small Ensemble Performance.

John Elwes is also featured on Dorian/ Sono Luminus' recent release of Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin.

For more information please visit www.dorian.com


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, sounds interesting-- I just ordered a copy via Amazon after listening to a few samples there. 

I confess I have attempted to listen to this on two other occasions in the past & I've had trouble really finding my way into it. I have a tendency to enjoy chamber works moreso than full-blown huge orchestral music (there's plenty of exceptions of course). I'm hoping this will help me appreciate Mahler it more deeply.  

~ josh


----------



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

You might get a better price at their website. www.dorian.com. 
They have a 3 CD set on sale of mahler (and many other sets) for the holidays.

check it out.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, darn, well, I ordered it (used) via Amazon last week (should be in maybe tomorrow!-- I'm excited).

I confess Mahler is a composer I find a hard nut to crack-- not that he's difficult, but I've just not found that right "internal rhythm" yet where he really speaks to me. There are some composers I return to again and again over the years to see if something clicks inside me, and every so often, it happens.  I have a good feeling about it this time.  

~ josh


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

I finally got it in the mail today. I'm listening now, but work is hardly the ideal place to listen (besides, I get strange looks LOL). I'll listen to it several times over the week though and given a close listen this weekend...  

~josh


----------

